
Angular Universal PWA boilerplate now with CLI support - maciejtreder
https://github.com/maciejtreder/angular-universal-pwa
======
maciejtreder
Hello folks!

After couple of requestes, I am happy to announce that Angular CLI support is
present in the Angular Universal PWA boilerplate (the only starter with
Serverless environment support)!

